# New wheels



## Jason Crist (Apr 3, 2017)

When I got the GTO I was happy with the wheels and said I would probably just keep the stock ones on... well it didnt take long before I changed my mind and put some black TOUREN TR60 17x7.5 wheels on it. Kept the stock sized tire since they were pretty much brand new. It appears the tire is a little taller, maybe because the wheel is a half inch more narrow or just the color makes it appear that way. Anyways... I like the black ones but I think my next set will be 18" and chrome.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

They look pretty good.


----------



## Jason Crist (Apr 3, 2017)

They are growing on me the more I look at them.


----------

